# Reservation Through PayPal?



## dd71 (6 mo ago)

My German Shepherd just had her first litter 6 weeks ago. We are accepting some *non-refundable* down payment to reserve for new prospective forever homes so we can turn down other offers for a specific puppy in return for a guarantee. However, someone just contacted us wanting to use PayPal only as she is far away i/o Walmart to Walmart or Western Union, etc. My concern is if we use PayPal, can the person get a refund through PayPal if she decided to change her mind at the last second before getting the puppy? Or should we stick to something with a little bit more of a guarantee? Is it a risk? We are new to this process, so advice would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

PP will allow a buyer to file a dispute within 90 days,which will tie up the funds until they resolve it. The buyer could get a postal money order I imagine. Even tiny towns have postal services in one of the mom and pop stores or grocery stores.She has no bank or credit union either?I live in a rural area too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

if the money is paid as a business transaction, then yes. if it's friends and family - no. However, if it's a business transaction, or if your account is set up as business, then you will pay a fee for the transaction as well. just tell them to mail a check. it's not that hard to do.


----------



## dd71 (6 mo ago)

Thanks. That helps a lot. PP isn't a great option for reservations then.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I know most require a deposit. Makes sense. Honestly I’ve never required one. If a buyer backs, out, good. That just tells me they weren’t committed to my dog. It’s easy to find buyers. Yes vetting takes some time, but at the end of the day, if I can’t trust then to stick to their word then I don’t trust them to take my dog. Most my dealings in the dog world have been verbal dealings. So far I’ve been lucky and haven’t been burned.

Now flip side, on my personal protection dogs, I am starting to take 30% non refundable deposits after I’ve had two buyers back out last minute after I’ve booked trips to deliver the dog. Those are much different deals than selling puppies though.

Good luck!


----------

